# Smoked cheese first attempt (will be updating with pics)



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Alright Ive got all the equipment and nothing to do tonight so I thought Id try out smoking cheese. Have a couple blocks sitting out waiting to hit room temp. Id like to throw a couple of string cheese sticks in there too (assuming theyre mozz sticks), do I smoke them the same amount as the other cheese? Ive never had anything that tasted too smoky so Im not convinced that its possible.

Ive done my homework and have an idea of what Im doing (ideal to keep smoker at 70* and dont go over 90* or they melt) but I love extra input as yall know. About to go burn off the oil from my AMNPS and then load it up with pellets. Have hickory, oak, maple and cherry pellets to choose from and Im leaning towards hickory today. Equipment pic below.













IMAG0217.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015






Edit to add pics from attempt #2 (copy/paste from page 2)

Attempt #2. Thought Id just add on to this instead of makin a new thread. Round 2 with the same cheese (sliced lengthwise this time) but with cherry pellets.

Ambient: 44* with almost no wind

Smoker: empty it was 52* but its up to 61* now after 10 min with the cheese added

Plan on trying the string cheese at 1, 2 and 3 hour marks. Cant wait to test the cherry flavor on cheese, not sure what to expect. Qview pic came out blurry but I'll grab some more along the way. Thanks for lookin.













IMAG0244.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 2, 2015


















IMAG0251.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 2, 2015


















IMAG0245.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 2, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 31, 2015)

Most cheese will begin to change consistency at 80°, I suggest you pull your cheese when the internal smoker temp reaches 75° and smoke again to the desired color when things cool down. 

Take samples of the mozz along the way.

Good luck and have fun,

Tom


----------



## joopster (Jan 31, 2015)

Smoke as cold as you can keep it.

That's how I roll.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 31, 2015)

Smoke as cold as you can but above freezing.  Be sure to let it mellow a month or so before vacuum sealing.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Most cheese will begin to change consistency at 80°, I suggest you pull your cheese when the internal smoker temp reaches 75° and smoke again to the desired color when things cool down.
> 
> Take samples of the mozz along the way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply guys. Alright I'll be shootin for 70* and below. Im about to go light the AMNPS (took me longer than anticipated to get cleaned up outside) and the only thing Im unsure about is how to control the temp? I think I remember the AMNPS needs lots of air so you smoke with all vents open on the WSM. I just pull the cheese and wait for temp to drop if it rises?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Smoke as cold as you can but above freezing.  Be sure to let it mellow a month or so before vacuum sealing.


As you can see already there will be different opinions on how to smoke cheese.  I do not intend to nitpick the issue, but I do want to help you obtain a good finished result. 

Understanding you have done your homework lets refresh some basics.  Hard cheeses are best when kept under 80°, soft under 55°.  The warmer they are smoked the better smoke penetration. 

Actually hard cheeses may be vac sealed or waxed as soon as any moisture if any has evaporated. I usually let mine set at room temperature overnight in a ventilated bag simply for convenience.  To allow it set in open air for any longer will greatly promote mold growth and bacteria. Soft cheese should be vac sealed and kept at 55° or less.

Again techniques will differ, but so will the results.

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Post pictures as you go,  I did my first batch last week

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> As you can see already there will be different opinions on how to smoke cheese.  I do not intend to nitpick the issue, but I do want to help you obtain a good finished result.
> 
> Understanding you have done your homework lets refresh some basics.  Hard cheeses are best when kept under 80°, soft under 55°.  The warmer they are smoked the better smoke penetration.
> 
> ...


I'll be referencing this when I pull the cheese later, thanks Mr. T!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

gary s said:


> Post pictures as you go,  I did my first batch last week
> 
> Gary


 Q-view added! Wouldnt want to disappoint my unpaid advisors round here. Plugged in my maverick probe and the smoker was 68* and then bumped to 70* when the AMNPS was added. Shes been holdin steady at 70* for 15 min now. Outside temp is 59* with the occassional light breeze. Am I good with the cheese I have added? When do yall suggest I try one of the sticks? Thanks













IMAG0221.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

1.5 hr update. No noticeable color difference. Tried a cheese stick and its pretty damn good, could use some more smoke though. I'll keep the updates comin, smoker at 72-73*













IMAG0222.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015


















IMAG0223.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll bet it will be good

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

2.5 hr pic update. Still no color change but I decided to add 6 hardboiled eggs to the mix. No problems at all with AMNPS, steady stream of smoke the whole time. Smoker is at 75* now from opening the lid. Will prob wait til the 4 hr mark to check again. Thanks for lookin.













IMAG0225.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015


















IMAG0226.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Decided to pull the sticks at 3:45. Almost pulled the eggs but changed my mind and am gonna leave em on for ~30 more min. Noticed a slight color change in the cheese but prob cant tell in the pics (pics from smoker turned out blurry so nvm). Not sure how long to leave the big cheese, ~4 hours in now. Any thoughts?













IMAG0229.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pics of top side and bottom. The cheddar didnt change much in color, the pepper jack is noticeably darker in person but not the pics so much. The cheese sticks were left on too long (will do 2 hours next time on those) and the eggs were pulled too early (will do 2 hrs as well). Learned a few things, wrote em down in my notebook and will give it another shot soon.













IMAG0230.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMAG0231.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMAG0232.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






        Hope you enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

Good Job, I can see the difference

Gary


----------



## red dog (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks perfect from here! Be sure to let it mellow for a couple of weeks. It only gets better with age.


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

Yep, I've had mine in the fridge for a week

Gary


----------



## brooksy (Feb 1, 2015)

I've only been doing cheese for a little bit but man is it awesome. I have a mozzarella that's been in the fridge now for over two months. Can't wait to open it and see what I've got but I'm also wanting to give it as much time as I can. Have a bunch of others that are still hanging out waiting for me to open them.


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't wait to get into mine

gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. Plan on letting these rest at least a month bc it was 4 hrs with hickory. Think I might do another round tomorrow with cherry pellets so I can compare around the same time. Vac packed em up this mornin, no moisture or oil on top after I tented them overnight on the counter.













IMAG0233.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice looking cheese

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

It looks GREAT! nice color. Now the wait.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 2, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It looks GREAT! nice color. Now the wait.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David. Already started round 2 so I can compare in a month. Pics comin


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 2, 2015)

Attempt #2 added! Thought Id just add on to this instead of makin a new thread. Round 2 with the same cheese (sliced lengthwise this time) but with cherry pellets.

Ambient: 44* with almost no wind

Smoker: empty it was 52* but its up to 61* now after 10 min with the cheese added

Plan on trying the string cheese at 1, 2 and 3 hour marks. Cant wait to test the cherry flavor on cheese, not sure what to expect. Qview pic came out blurry but I'll grab some more along the way. Thanks for lookin.













IMAG0244.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 2, 2015


















IMAG0251.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 2, 2015


















IMAG0245.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 2, 2015


----------

